

Windows 8 ARM will not include an x86 emulation layer for legacy software - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2385563,00.asp

======
hoodoof
It would be nice if they took the opportunity to dump the registry whilst
dumping backward compatibility.

